# Claiming PRSI refunds on PRSAs and AVCs



## Brendan Burgess (5 Aug 2005)

From the Institute of Chartered Accountants website:

Revenue will deal with refund of PRSI entitlements in respect of pension contributions, where those contributions are made other than through a scheme provided to an employee by an employer. Examples of such contributions are PRSA, RAC, AVC. Individuals applying for refunds of such PRSI contributions should write to: 

Customer Service Section 
Office of the Collector-General 
Sarsfield House 
Limerick 
Lo Call 1890 203070 
Fax 061 488673. 

Any such claim should include a copy of the P60 for the tax year to which the claim relates. 

Prior to making a claim for a pension PRSI refund an application for a refund of TAX on the pension contribution must be made to the applicant's local tax district. 

PRSI refunds in all other circumstances are dealt with by Dept of Social and Family Affairs. Applications for such refunds should be made in writing to: 

PRSI Refund Section 
Dept of Social and Family Affairs 
Oisin House 
212/213 Pearse Street 
Dublin 2 
Tel No 01 673 2566


----------



## Pacman (8 Aug 2005)

Thanks Brendan , this answers a question I was about to ask ! 
Pacman


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2005)

See also this thread.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2006)

Those ones yes but not the ones that I quoted earlier.


----------

